# Bottom drilling a tank for canister, good bad or ugly?



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would think if you were only drilling it to get a cleaner look, you be better off just with glass lily in/out pipes. my 220 had corner-flo stand pipes that worked great, but they take up tank space and make it look less clean.
My opinion is they work great with canisters, and even better with sumps! But if your looking for the cleanest/emptyest looking tank, just go glass pipes and put everything inline, it will be easier too. I sold the 220 with stand pipes and am working on multiple tanks with everything inline to canisters now.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Unless you've special ordered the tank, there's a good chance you're going to have a tempered bottom; obviously that spells disaster. Also drilling the bottom means your stand needs to to have holes to receive the plumbing.

But yes, drilling your fittings through the glass really dresses things up. It also makes your filter / pump "self priming;" as soon as you open the valve, the filter will flood with water. 

I didn't go through the bottom because my tank is tempered and post #4 & 5 is my suggestion for drilling. . .
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189765


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

If your going to drill holes, might as well setup a sump.

Tom has a cpr overflow on his rimless, it looks clean. Id imagine going with lily pipes would just be fine.


----------



## Rob in (ca) (Aug 24, 2012)

I also was going that route with a 125 G acrylic tank with 2 corner overflow box's , with 2 Rena canisters. so having the Rena's intake from the bottom would the Rena's be self priming?

Also how reliable would the bulkheads Be, as all the holes would be at the bottom.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Bulkheads are quite reliable. Use proper technique to install them. 

Yes, filters that are served from a bottom or side outlet bulkhead that is under water will be self-priming as long as the intake inside the tank is under water. Gravity will have its way! Make sure there is a way to close off the tubing to service the filter. (Rena, Fluval and Eheim are OK this way, they include a shut off for both intake and outlets). 
For people making their own sumps or other systems: Don't forget the ball valves!


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

ditto to what she said...

originally when I had two 220 gallons customized, I did all the same things that you wanted. I had overflows built into each side of the tank, had holes drilled everywhere possible. I even asked them to drill one on the bottom for me to drain the water instead of having to waste water using the Python. I wanted everything to have a clean look. 

To make a long story very short, I can sum it up by saying what I've learned...the less holes in your tanks, the better.

More holes in your tank will simply give it more places to leak. I have replaced those two tanks will acrylic one and I have only one hole one inch from the top on the corner for the return. And, I actually use a hang on the back overflow box. 






Diana said:


> Bulheads are quite reliable. Use proper technique to install them.
> 
> Yes, filters that are served from a bottom or side outlet bulkhead that is under water will be self-priming as long as the intake inside the tank is under water. Gravity will have its way! Make sure there is a way to close off the tubing to service the filter. (Rena, Fluval and Eheim are OK this way, they include a shut off for both intake and outlets).
> For people making their own sumps or other systems: Don't forget the ball valves!


----------

